# Convert .swf to .mov or .mp4



## Mario8672 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a .swf file with video and audio and I need to convert it to a more manageable format for my iPod (or Quicktime). Here's a link to the file actually...
http://flash.gprime.net/media/flash/flashback.swf

I've already tried converting it with EasyWMV, but I only get the audio in the created file.

Any help is appreciated, thanks!


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 27, 2008)

iSquint should handle .swf
http://www.isquint.org/
If iSquint doesn't Visual Hub will.
http://www.techspansion.com/visualhub/


----------



## Mario8672 (Apr 27, 2008)

iSquint gave me an error, I'll be trying Visual Hub soon.


----------



## Mario8672 (Apr 27, 2008)

Visual Hub exported the file without video. Can someone try this for themselves?


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 27, 2008)

Did you try one of the force options?
http://www.techspansion.com/support-faq.php#cantconvert


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 27, 2008)

Looking into the forums for Visual Hub
VH will convert flash videos, but will not convert flash animations.
http://www.isquint.org/cgi-bin/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=15;t=5936

Is this what you have?


----------



## Mario8672 (Apr 27, 2008)

I've tried all three just now. I got the same result (audio only). Would a log for a certain decoder be useful?


----------



## Mario8672 (Apr 27, 2008)

DeltaMac said:


> Looking into the forums for Visual Hub
> VH will convert flash videos, but will not convert flash animations.
> http://www.isquint.org/cgi-bin/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=15;t=5936
> 
> Is this what you have?


Yea, this file in particular is a flash animation. I guess I'm out of luck then  .


----------



## Hughvane (Apr 27, 2008)

Mario8672 said:


> I have a .swf file with video and audio and I need to convert it to ... or Quicktime.



Try this:
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Multim...X-Related/Extra-FLV-SWF-Video-Converter.shtml


----------



## Mario8672 (Apr 27, 2008)

I've been able to convert it to a .fla, I'm not sure if this makes anything easier though. Is there anything I can do with this file before I try Hughvane's suggestion?

Edit: Hughvane, that app is .exe, and I don't own a PC


----------



## Mario8672 (Apr 27, 2008)

Good news! A friend of mine converted the video to .mkv, which I am converting to .m4v in QT Pro 

Thanks for the effort!


----------



## Hughvane (Apr 27, 2008)

Mario8672 said:


> Edit: Hughvane, that app is .exe, and I don't own a PC



Oops, sorry  I did specify Mac in the Google search, but it's not infallible. Glad you've found a solution.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2009)

pavgater01 said:


> I am now using this program: ***.
> It is just used to convert swf/flash files to many other video and audio formats, such as MOV, MP4, WMV, MPEG, AVI, 3GP, DV, VOB, MP3, AC3, etc. It also can convert SWF to AVI with Alpha which can be edited in Adobe Premiere.
> What's more, you can choose the profile just according to the specific device such as iPod, iPhone, Apple TV, Zune, etc. to get the right format.
> I think it's useful for you.



I call spam, especially since this is a *Windows only program* and this thread is older than my three children combined (ok, maybe not that old, but still spam ).


----------



## Mario8672 (Jan 5, 2009)

^ and to add to that, the problems been solved and forgotten


----------



## mooreee (May 12, 2009)

I can advice you Macvide FlashVideo Converter
http://www.flash-video-soft.com/Mac_Flash_Video_Converter/
it is a really good program. 
# mp4 iPod support for converter *.SWF and *.FLV files
# Support Flash 6, Flash 7, Flash MX, Flash 8, Flash 9 compressed movie
good luck!


----------



## dodoii (Jun 1, 2009)

hi, i have been looking for a swf to mov converter for mac os for a long time. At last I use iwisoft swf to video covnerter. But it's for windows os. I convert swf to mov files on my windows pc, then share to my macbook. this program has good quality. But i still want to use a good swf converter on mac os. anyone knows? 

Macvide is for mac os? I'll have a try. thanks.


----------



## Nattaly (Jun 24, 2010)

I use Convert-tune.


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 24, 2010)

Hm.. the software you advertise, Nattaly, seems to be Windows only.
Welcome to Macosx.com and the _thousands_ of OS X software alternatives.


----------



## AlfredER (Aug 21, 2011)

Flash will let you export as Quicktime Video, or as a image sequence. Just look under export.


----------

